# First PPAF? Ovulation spotting? Something else?



## Flower of Bliss (Jun 13, 2006)

My baby is 11 months old. DH and I DTD Tuesday night. Wednesday morning I had some light spotting (mixed in with discharge). I assumed it was related to intercourse (I don't typically spot afterwards, but it's not unheard of for me). Later that day I had more heavy spotting and assumed I was starting my period. However, the spotting only lasted about 36-48 hours and was very very light. I took a pregnancy test yesterday, which was negative.

So, was your first PPAF super light? Do you think this was ovulation spotting? I have PCOS, so I didn't exactly expect to start ovulating so soon. I tend to be annovulatory.


----------



## adoremybabe (Jun 8, 2006)

I just went through the same thing except DH and I didn't just DTD.

I had old blood spotting at first with some cramping. Then it turned bright red. The spotting was very very light and lasted for less than 48 hours. I took a pregancy test too and it was negative.

I am assuming that it was just a very light PPAF. I do not have PCOS so I can't relate with that but I am expecting things to be irregular for the first couple of months.


----------

